# اسباب تهنيج الجهاز...



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*اسباب تهنيج الجهاز...*​

 أ عادة ماتكون هذه المشكلة حلها صعب او غير معلوم لكثرة الاحتمالات التي قد تكون من العتاد نفسه او من البرامج المستخدمة يعني اما هاردوير او سوفت وير,

اسهل طريقة لمعرفة ما اذا كانت المشكلة من العتاد ام من البرامج هي ان تأخذ الهاردسك و تضعه في كمبيوتر اخر و تشغله و تعمل عليه , اذا ظهرت المشكلة فاحتمال 99% ان تكون من السوفت وير , و ان لم تظهر المشكلة فانها من الهاردوير



طبعا ليس كل واحد منا يستطيع ان يأخذ الهاردسك و يضعله في جهاز اخر , لذا سأذكر بعض الامور الشائعة التي عادة ما يكون سبب تعليق الجهاز منها :

من اهم الاسباب المتعلقة بالهاردوير هي مروحة المعالج, فالمروحة ذات اهمية كبيرة جدا جدا و عملها من دونه يؤثر سلبا على الجهازو عادة عند تلف المروحة او عدم عملاه بالشكل المطلوب ترتفع درجة حرارة المعالج و تصل الى حد يفصل فيها المعالج اوتوماتيكيا و لا يعمل اي لا يستقبل اي شيء و لا يعالج المعلومات لذا يعلق الجهاز و لن تستطيع تحريك حتى الفأرة, عندها افتح الغطاء و كن حذراً من الكهرباء و ينصح بفتح الغطاء قبل التشغيل و انظر لمروحة المعالج اتعمل بالشكل المطلوب .؟ اهي طبيعية؟اذا شككت في امرها ,تستطيع استبدالها ب 50 ريال على الاكثر.


الامر الثاني هي البرامج, كثرتها قد تسبب استنزاف موارد النظام و تجعلها لا تعمل بالشكل المطلوب و تسبب التعليق في بعض الاحيان. فمثلا في الستارت اب الكمبيوتر يحتاج الى ثلاثة ملفات فقط و الباقي هي من عند المستخدم ايضيفها ام لا و الملفات هي:

ScanRegistry

و هو المسؤول عن عملية المسح في الريجيستري عند تشغيل الجهاز في كل مرة و يضع الباك اب في حال حدوث خلل للرجوع اليه



TaskMonitor

هذا الملف هو الذي يمكن المستخدم من استخدام ال

CTRL+ALT+DEL

و من دونه لن يعمل هذا الامر,

SystemTray

المجموعة الصغيرة من الايكونات التي تظهر بجوار الساعة.

باقي البرامج لا حاجة للجهاز بها تستطيع ازالتها كلها بإزالة علامة الصح من جوار اسم البرامج الموجودة في

start>>run>>msconfig

و بعدها سيطلب منك الجهاز اعادة التشغيل و بعدها تستطيع ان ترى ايكون التعليق من البرامج ام لا , جرب ازلة جميع البرامج و تجربة الجهاز, ثم اعد البرنامج تلو الاخر حتى تكتشف ايهم هو السبب.


الامر الثالث هو وجود ملفات غير صالحة للاستخدام , عادة تكون ملفات نظام التي تحوي في بعض الاحيان ملفات فاسدة ان صح التعبير, في وندوز 98 توجد ميزة بحث عن الملفات الفاسدة و تدعى

SFC (System File Checker)

تستطيع الوصول الى هذه الميزة بالذهاب الى زر ابدأ ثم

run>> sfc

و سترى ان وجد بعض الملفات الفاسدة ام لا

الاحتمال التالي هو من برنامج الانترنت اكسبلولر, فتوجد نسخ فيها ملفات تتعارض مع النظام , تستطيع التأكد من ان الخلل ليس منه بالتصليح الاوتوماتيكي له بالذهاب الى

Control Panel / Add-Remove Programs

و اختر منها

Microsoft Internet Explorer

طبعا لا تنسى رقم النسخة و بعدها اختر

Add Remove

و سيسألك بعدها ماذا تريد ان تعمل , اصلاح او ازالة او الخ .. اختر منه اصلاح لكي يصلح المشاكل ان وجدت

الاحتمال التالي هو البرامج الضعيفة, فهناك برامج تم برمجتها بطريقة ضعيفة تسبب تعارضا مع ملفاتالنظام فمثلا عند تشغيلها تأخذ مساحة في الرام اي في الذاكرة , و عند القيام باغلاق البرنامج المساحة المأخوذة من الذاكرة لا تتحرر بل تظل محجوزة و عند القيام بتشغيل غيرها من البرامج تضعف موارد النظام و تسبب شل و تعليق الجهاز, هناك برامج مخصصة منتشرة عبر الانترنت لقياس الذاكرة مباشرة و التأكد من هذا الاحتمال
الامر الاخير من الامور الاكثر احتمالا لوقوع هذه المشكلة هي وجود فيروس في الجهاز, فعمل الفيروسات تختلف باختلافها منها ما يدمر الجهاز و منها من يتكاثر و يؤثر سلباً على عمل و أداء الجهاز مع مرور الايام , التأكد من خلو الجهاز من الفيروسات امر مهم دورياً

كما أنه يمكن أن يكون السبب الرئيسي في الهارد ووير ..
يكون البروسيسور ذو سرعة معينة .. مركب على المذر بورد ولم تضبط خصائصه فيها بالشكل المناسب .. أي انه يوجد جمبر في غير مكانه الصحيح .. أو سويتش - في البنتيوم الجديدة - كمان غير مضبوط ..
مثلا : سرعة المعالج 800 ولكن خصائص المذر بورد توفر خيارين 750 أو 850 في هذه الحالة اذا اخترنا 750 نكون ضمنا عمل الجهاز بالصورة السليمة .. أما لو اخترنا 850 نكون اجهدنا المعالج وبالتالي يصل دوما إلى مرحلة التعليق و ايقاف العمل ..
هذه وحده ..
ثاني شئ ممكن الجهاز يكون فيه تو هارد ديسك - اثنين - واحد ماستر والثاني سليف .. الكايبل الواصل بينهم يجب ان يكون المنفذ الأول منه في الماستر والمنفذ الثاني في السليف وهذا شئ غير معروف ولكن مع الخبرة عرفناه ..
وفي امر ما اشتغل عندي على ويندوز مي .. بس كان شغال معاي على ويندوز 98 وهو امر يظهر لك الاخطاء في الجهاز وطريقة علاجها .. وهو :
start >> run >>Drwatson
يظهر لك الخطأ وكيفية اصلاحه ..
وكمان نقطة أخيرة كانت شغاله معاي على الـ98 :
لو لغيت اي ملف وبعد فترة طلعت لك رسالة تقول ان الملف غير موجود ويطلع لك اسمه واحيانا امتداده .. وابلشتك الرسالة وصارت كل شوي تطلع ..اعرف ان المشكلة في السيستم .. قم بعمل التالي :
start >>run>>scanreg
سوف تفتح لك نوافذ الملفات فيها مرتبة بحسب اولوية التحميل من الريجستري عند بدء تشغيل الكمبيوتر .. وأولوية الملفات في التحميل كالتالي من الاسفل إلى الأعلى :
sys. __
BAT. __
INI . __
vxd .__
dtt .__
exe & __ . com .__
............ المهم نرجع لموضوعنا ..
اذا فتحت لك نوافذ عديدة .. قم باختيار الملف الذي يظهر لك في الرسالة والذي يوجد اسمه فقط ولا يوجد له أصل في الـ ( FAT ) ثم قم بتظليله و حذفه ..
وبعدين معلومة مهمة : أي برنامج حنا ننزله على الجهاز .. عادة ينزل في البروجرام فيلز .. الشئ اللي مو الكثير يعرفونه .. إن نسخه اضافية تنزل من البرنامج في مجلد السيستم تحت الويندوز .. واذا قمنا بحذف البرنامج من البروجرام فيلز او عن طريق اضافة ازالة البرامج .. فإن البرنامج يحذف من البروجرام فيلز أو الامتداد الذي اخترناه له ... أما النسخة الأخرى والموجودة في السيستم فإنها لا تحذف وعادة ما تكون مخفية فيصعب حذفها ..

كثرة البرامج الغير لازمة..وفتح أكثر من برنامج بوقت واحد..حيث أن هذا يرهق ذاكرة الكمبيوتر


مشاكل الوينذوز عند الأقلاع
1- عند تشغيل windows عند عمليه الاقلاع (post) نلاحظ بط في الوصول الى النظام ماهو السبب وماهو الحل ؟؟؟؟!!!
افحص أسلاك التوصيل التي قمت بها جميعا . تأكد بأن الذاكرة والمعالج وكارت الجرافيك قد تم تثبيتها في أمكنتها بطريقة صحيحة تماما. وأن توصيلات الأسلاك قد تم تثبيتها كل في وجهته الصحيحة . الكمبيوتر في حالة عدم العمل افحص ال Jumpers .
2- في بعض الاحيان عند عرض شاشة التوقف لفترة ( طويله او قصيره) نلاحظ ان ضوء الهاردسك أو القرص الصلب يظل فعال ماهو السبب وماهو الحل؟؟؟؟؟!!!
4- عند تشغيل نظام windows والوصول الى سطح المكتب ومعرفه مساحه القرص المتبقي نلاحظ زياده المساحه المستخدمه في القرص ( برغم عدم تثبيت برامج جديده) ماهو السبب وماهو الحل؟؟؟!!
هذا يدل علي وجود خطأ في حساب المساحة المتاحه علي الهاردديسك حيث يظهر رقم غير الرقم الحقيقي قد يكون أكبر أو أصغر من الرقم الحقيقي , ولحل هذه المشكله قومي بعمل scandisk للجزء الذي به المشكله.
- عند استخدام لوحه المفاتيح في أي برنامج نصي نلاحظ ان هناك بعض الاحرف لايتم طباعته بشكل جيد ماهو السبب وماهو الحل؟؟؟!!!!!
قم باعادة تثبيت تعريف الكيبورد بحيث يكون عدد الأزرار في التعريف هو نفسه عدد الأزرار الحقيقي مثلا 101 أو 102 وهكذا و يا حبذا لو تم تعريف الكيبورد بالديسك الذي يأتي معها -ان وجد- .
8- كيف يمكن ايقاف نظام التشغيل بواسطه اختصار كيف يمكن عمل ذلك ( يعني بوضع اختصار لايقاف تشغيل الكمبيوتر)
قومي بعمل رايت كلك علي اي مكان في سطح المكتب ثم اختاري shortcut وضعي في عنوانه هذا الامر
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE user.exe,exitwindows
9- عند تشغيل النظام والوصول الى سطح المكتب لايتم عرض أي عنصر على سطح المكتب ويظل القرص في حاله تفعيل ماهو السبب وماه والحل ؟؟؟!!!!
هناك أسباب كثيرة لحدوث مثل هذا الأمر مثلا قد يكون هناك مكون جديد تم توصيله بالجهاز ولا يستطيع نظام التشغيل أن يتعرف عليه أو هناك خطأ في الريجستري بتاع الويندوز ويلزم لحل ذلك الدخول علي الدوس و كتابة الأمر scanreg /restore أو اذا كنت تستخدمين ال virtual cd و تم تغيير أسماء البارتشنز الخاصه بالهاردديسك لتوصيل هاردديسك أخر مثلا و لحل هذه المشكله يلزم الدخول علي ال safe mode وازاله ال virtual cd أو اعادة أسماء البارتشنز كما كانت وووووو ....
أجوبة بطريقة أخري
س1 - - عند تشغيل windows عند عمليه الاقلاع (post) نلاحظ بط في الوصول الى النظام ماهو السبب وماهو الحل ؟؟؟؟!!!
الاجابة - يتعلق هذا على قدرة تحميل الجهاز فى الذاكرة اقصد ان حجم الذاكرة الموجودة على جهازك مع الكاش ميمورى للبروسيسور لها علاقة اساسية بهذا فكلما كبر حجم الذاكرة كانت عملية التحميل اسرع بكثير والحل هو زيادتها ان لم يكن فى المقدور ان يتم تغير البروسيسور الى سرعة اعلى من الموجود عليها .
س2-- في بعض الاحيان عند عرض شاشة التوقف لفترة ( طويله او قصيره) نلاحظ ان ضوء الهاردسك أو القرص الصلب يظل فعال ماهو السبب وماهو الحل؟؟؟؟؟!!!
الاجابة - يرجع هذا الى ان تفعيل خاصية الباور التلقائى فى الويندوز مفعلة بزمن معين ولهذا يكون الهارديسك دائما فعال لانه فى وقت معين لابد له وان يفصل تلقائى ولان المعظم من الناس يتركه مفعل فهذا هو السبب ويمكن ان يكون هناك بعض البرمجيات التى تعمل فى خلفية الشاشة ايضا ولكن ارجح العامل الاول الحل هو جعل زمن الفصل للهارديسك والشاشة غير فعال .

س3-عند أعاده تشغيل النظام نظراَ لحدوث تعليق تظهر رساله بان هناك برنامج قيد الاستخدام رغم انها لاتوجد برامج في تلك اللحظه ( فعاله)
ماهو السبب وماهو الحل ؟؟!!!!
الاجابة - المعروف ان الهانج اوالتعليق لا ينتج الا عن نتيجة توقف برنامج معين عن اكمال وظيفته الاساسية فى العمل ولهذا عند الضغط على ctrl+alt- delet لانها العملية يظهر لنا بوكس خاص به البرمجيات الفعالة بهذا الوقت تحديدا
لا يوجحد حل لهذا ولكن اعتقد ان تنصيب انظمة تشغيل من فئة 2000 او ال xp

افضل حل حيث انه فى مثل هذه الظروف التى قلما تحدث فيها يمكن فصل عمل البرنامج الفعال فى الذاكرة بدون اى مشكلة...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

*بتحصل كتير معايا ان الجهاز يهنج

وتقريبا السبب كثره البرامج

شكرا ليك استاذي​*


----------



## أَمَة (19 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مفيد ومثقف جدا يا *كليمو *واكيد تطلب مجهودا كبيرا منك.

يا ريت يثبت لسهولة الرجوع اليه.

الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

اخت امة

هذا القسم لا يوجد عليه مشرف

يعني او ميرنا او دونا اللي يثبتوه


----------



## ميرنا (19 يونيو 2010)

تم التثبيت للاهمية ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> تم التثبيت للاهمية ​





مشاركة رائعة احلى تقييم..


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

*يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جامد ومهم
ثانكس كليمووو​*


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع فعلا كتير مهم *

*وخصوصا انها بتصير معي كمان كتير *


*شكرا اخي على المعلومه المفيده والقيمه جدا*


*الرب يباركك *
​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

كوكى شكراً لمرورك الجميل 

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع فعلا كتير مهم *
> 
> *وخصوصا انها بتصير معي كمان كتير *
> 
> ...



بسم الصليب

جزيل الشكر لردك الجميل 

سلام الرب معك


----------



## soso a (9 أبريل 2011)

فعلا موضوع مهم جدا 

ويستحق التثبيت 

مجهود رائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا جداا 
موضوع مهم ومفيد
 الرب يباركك​*


----------



## محمودٍ (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> فعلا موضوع مهم جدا
> 
> ويستحق التثبيت
> 
> ...



ميرسي لردك الجميل يا سوسو

يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جداا
> موضوع مهم ومفيد
> الرب يباركك​*



مشكور لردك عزيزي

الرب يبارك فيك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 يونيو 2020)

تسمى هذه الحالة بعلم الحاسبات dead lock اي وصل نظام التشغيل الى حالة ميتة اي لا يعد يعمل مجدداً  وفيها يتوقف الحاسوب عن الاستجابة لكثرة النوافذ المفتوحة ال processes وتحل بالضغط بثلاثة اصابع على crtl + alt + del بنفس الوقت وتظهر شاشة هل تريد reset windows فتقول نعم فسينطفئ الجهاز من تلقاء نفسه ويشتغل مرة اخرى وتختفي هذه الحالة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 فبراير 2021)

اعتقد هذه العملية اصبحت شبه معدمة الان مع صدور *برامج كمبيوتر* حديثة


----------

